# Epi VS Dalton clutch kit



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi guys im looking at buying a clutch kit for my 08 brute 750 and noticed that the epi is about 130 less then the dalton, both kits have springs and weights. which one is better? thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The Dalton. Their weights are adjustable and won't wear the pivot pins like the EPIs do. Yeah...I first bought an EPI kit. Really you just need the springs. The weights are nice if you are in competition and need a high level of fine-tuning....but for most of us just the right springs do just fine.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

i already run epi springs but a buddy of mine put in a dalton in the same set up as mine and said it made a world of a difference turning them silverbacks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bigbrute715 said:


> i already run epi springs but a buddy of mine put in a dalton in the same set up as mine and said it made a world of a difference turning them silverbacks


Done right that will make a great difference. Also keep in mind the dalton springs rates are different then EPIs. There is a great spring chart MetalMan put together in the Kawie how tos.


----------

